# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Kìm mỏ quạ dùng để làm gì?

## congngheachau

Kìm mỏ quạ dùng để làm gì? dùng để kẹp, giữ, cắt vật dụng, sửa chữa và lắp đặt đường ống nước ….Được Ứng dụng trong ngành công nghiệp chế tạo, cơ khí, sửa chữa, lắp ráp,… đem lại hiệu quả làm việc cực kì cao.

Kìm mỏ quạ là dụng cụ tiện lợi, với đầu lưỡi giống hình mỏ quạ. Phần lưỡi có răng cưa của kìm được xử lý nhiệt phù hợp cho độ cứng và độ bền cao. Kìm có thể dùng để cắt hoặc kẹp giữ vật liệu mà không bị cong vênh. Không làm ảnh hưởng tới kết cấu và bề mặt vật liệu.

*Đặc điểm về thiết kế của kìm mỏ quạ*

- Kìm mỏ quạ là những sản phẩm thường có thiết kế nhỏ gọn, được làm từ hợp kim đặc biệt. Nên tạo sự chắc chắn cho người sử dụng và độ bền cao, tránh cong vênh.
- Kìm có khả năng cách điện cực kì tốt. Nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm, hoành thành nhiều công việc khác nhau trong gia đình, mà không lo sự cố về điện.
- Tay cầm của kìm mỏ quạ được thiết kế chắc chắn, có độ ma sát cao. Tránh trơn trượt cho những người hay ra mồ hôi tay hoặc dính dầu mỡ,…
Kìm mỏ quạ hiện nay là sản phẩm được khách hãng rất ưa chuộng, vì vậy có rất nhiều hãng sản xuất khác nhau với những thiết kế thông minh. Đem lại giá trị sử dụng tốt nhất cho người sử dụng. Một số hãng nổi bật của Đức, Nhật như: Hoffmann, Knipex, Stanley,…
Những sản phẩm này đã được qua kiểm định nghiêm ngặt. Nhằm đáp ứng được những yêu cầu khắt khe chất lượng. Cũng như đảm bảo sự an toàn cho người sử dụng.


*Ứng dụng của kìm mỏ quạ dùng để làm gì?*
Tuỳ vào mục đích sử dụng thì bạn có thể lựa chọn những loại kìm mỏ quạ có kích thước khác nhau. Giúp tối ưu hiệu quả cho công việc. Với dụng cụ cầm tay này, công việc của bạn sẽ trở nên đơn giản và nhanh chóng hơn.

Kìm mỏ quạ đầy đủ kiểu size sẽ là sự lựa chọn tốt cho bạn khi bạn dùng để kẹp hay tháo những chi tiết.
Sản phẩm được thiết kế với tay cầm vừa tay đảm bảo độ chắc chắn, không bị trượt khi kẹp chặt chi tiết.
Kìm kẹp mỏ quạ có lực kẹp lớn, hàm kẹp có dạng tròn và thay đổi được độ rộng của hàm kẹp. Nên nó có thể giữ chắc chắn chi tiết dạng ống lớn. 


Kìm được làm bằng vật liệu Chrome Vanadium steel đảm bảo không bị mẻ, trầy xước khi kẹp.
Sản phẩm tiện dụng đa năng.
Kìm kẹp mỏ quạ này sẽ giúp bạn kẹp, giữ chi tiết dạng ống lớn trở lên dễ dàng hơn.
Răng rất cứng (được tôi ở độ cứng 61 HRC) nên có thể dễ dàng bám rất chặt vào đầu ốc mà anh em muốn vặn.
Nút khoá tự động kích hoạt ngay khi bỏ tay ra và nó có thể giữ ở trạng thái đó rất cứng. Cứng đến mức mình có thể đứng lên mà nó không bung.
Sau khi khoá thì có thể chỉ cần đẩy cán bên trên, không cần vừa đẩy vừa bóp hai cán lại.
Phiên bản răng một bên có thể xiết sát ốc mà không cần dùng tay nhấn nút khoá. Nên có thể thao tác trong các khu vực mà tay không chui vào được.

----------

